# A well prepared vehicle will do???



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

All depends on what area you have chosen as your new location,that been said if you have chosen one?,because allot depends on area/vehicle choice/load capacity,three equations to a transportation problem or move.To start off,you will need food,water,fuel on they way out=space to load ratio is important.300 gallons of fuel will do you no good if you don`t know where your going,and a tank will not solve your problems in swamps,lots to think about??. :beercheer:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just took my meds and i'm a little fuzzy here.....but did I miss something?


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I just took my meds and i'm a little fuzzy here.....but did I miss something?


I too am having a hard time with the OP. It seems to jump around some and is not very easy to follow. One fairly good point is made, 300 gallons of fuel without a known destination will not do anyone a lot of good. It may however, make a rolling target.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

camo2460 said:


> I just took my meds and i'm a little fuzzy here.....but did I miss something?


Didn't take any meds, still fuzzy here...lol


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm going to guess that it is a responds that got posted as s thread instead?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> lots to think about?


Yes, lots to think about.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

readytogo said:


> ...and a tank will not solve your problems in swamps


Well, not exactly a tank, but it seems to do pretty good in swamps.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Not a answer to another post,actually is very simple,having a big truck with big wheels will do you no good,if you have no idea of your destination,what is a well prepared vehicle?,for a bug out event,without warning.Location/vehicle/load capacity,all have to do with bugging out,lets not forget the predators on the road.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You seem to be using commas a little often readytogo and it makes it hard to read your posts. Slow down a little and people might be able to pick up what you're laying down.

Yes there are a lot of factors that go into bug out vehicle selection. But in an 'any environment' scenario, big vehicle with big tires will get you a lot farther than a small vehicle with little tires. Unless that vehicle is a dirt bike, but then you won't be taking very much with you.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think its important to have a vehicle that can repaired and maintained without having a degree in rocket science. Obviously some things when broken cannot be fixed by a novice but if you can do preventative maintenance and minor repairs yourself I think you'll be ahead of many others.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

rf197 said:


> I think its important to have a vehicle that can repaired and maintained without having a degree in rocket science. Obviously some things when broken cannot be fixed by a novice but if you can do preventative maintenance and minor repairs yourself I think you'll be ahead of many others.


This is a good point,in any situation the more complex the more difficult to fix
fuel is necessary so how many gallons you have stored to make a bug out possible bigger vehicle more fuel.I can tell you for experience that living of the land is not easy,you will need space to carry your goods.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

rf197 said:


> I think its important to have a vehicle that can repaired and maintained without having a degree in rocket science. Obviously some things when broken cannot be fixed by a novice but if you can do preventative maintenance and minor repairs yourself I think you'll be ahead of many others.


That is exactly my point the more complicated the more problems, take for example the good old I6 cyl 170/200/300 Fords or Chrysler slant 6,Chevy 235,261,292;great engines and simple, pare them with 3/4 speed transmition, now days in order to get to the oil filter you need a mechanic in the trunk.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like a lot to think about To start with do you have a plan where you are going, how far, what's the terrain like to get there, do you have plan B's route just in case, how much fuel will be needed for each route. How many people will you be taking, and how much supplies. Will you be traveling with others, If it is just a hundred miles away and its just you and the wife nice flat terrain, out in the country a limited amount of supplies, probably the family sedan. If your in the city, and hell is, or about to, break out and your heading for the mountains, you have your family and lots of supplies you should have a good vech. already planned for your travel. Maybe like a 4X4 Suburban with roof rack. I understand what you are saying about being able to repair your ride and how you need your mechanic riding with you. If you have a vech that's 3 or 4 years old with just under 100K miles and you have maintained it well good chance you can get where your going provided you are not getting shot at and trying to avoid running over objects or just panic and drive crazy. Carry some basic tools, speed tape, get spare belts to keep in your vech. at all times, learn a little about your ride, and get the repair manual. The average person is only going to be able to do small repairs. Lets take that old easy to work on 6 banger. It's chances of breaking down are the same or more than a newer one, and finding parts for it will be even harder. Not to many people will be doing larger repairs like changing a head gasket. If the vech you are taking is your planned BOV and you plan on major travel you will be stocking it with repair parts, you will know the vech. from top to bottom and have the mechanical knowledge to fix it. You need to plan out your own getaway. If I had a crappy car and was in the city, and if there was turmoil going on, I'd go to the new car dealer and take 4X4 1 ton dually or any new vech off the lot. After all there is nothing like that new car smell.....


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a car and will stay put..but...my daughter and grand-daughter live about 70 miles away(on a good road but not a 4 lane)I want an older(1983) 4 wheel drive Toyoto(.in case I have to go get her or meet her half way)...crew cab.Reason; have to have the "baby" in the back seat and extra room for things they need too.4 wheel drive to get us thru the Ky snow and mud,plus haul stuff that we will need on the mini farm.Toys are very reliable too.Good thing I can't find one right now as I'm off work for awhile yet,,but soon


----------

